# A moment frozen in time



## Photomarc (Jul 13, 2011)

There are many saying about pictures, photos and artwork. "_A picture paints a thousand words", "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder", etc!_

I would describe my photography portal as: *"A moment frozen in time"*

Feel free to pop over and browse my web gallery, Photomarc, comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks 
Marc Rossmann | Photomarc
www.photomarc.co.za


----------



## PhotoShoots (Aug 11, 2011)

The photos are nice.
I think I'd  prefer the gallery page as the home page
because, you get to your see overall work straight awayGallery Index | Photomarc


----------

